# MY 980lts from Costa Rica



## leonardo mata (26 Dec 2010)

Hi this is my tank for rainbows, its 980lts

i hope you like it and give me advice!!

first step, remove the fish, gravel everything!  






step 2 move the tank becose the piece of wood dont get in









its still wont get in... so we remove a piece of glass (








next step change the background




In Costa Rica dont sell substrates so i use clay, sand and gravel










i star planting i cut my anubias wood from the old design




and this is how the tank look the first day













a shot whit the rainbows





an actual photo






PD, :text-imnewhere:


----------



## chilled84 (26 Dec 2010)

Wow, Very nice anubius! Very Nice, And welcome! Yours Chilled


----------



## GHNelson (26 Dec 2010)

Hi 
Greetings from the ukaps gang.
That's a monster monster tank  
Really nice set-up.I love the rainbows especially the ruby colour variety.
Regards
hoggie


----------



## bazz (27 Dec 2010)

impressive size tank, scape and fish, congrats!
cheers,
bazz!


----------



## leonardo mata (27 Dec 2010)

Thanks!!! im having a few algae problems but im working on that

The Tank size is 2mx70cmx70cm


----------



## andyh (27 Dec 2010)

Tank Looks very cool!

How about some specifications, we love specs here on UKAPS!!  

Sizes
Filters
Lights
Ferts
CO2
Substrate
Hardscape
Livestock etc

Andyh


----------



## Jotape65 (3 Jan 2011)

Very impressive! I used to live in CR (now in the US). I remember seeing an aquarium store in Ciudad Colon a few year back.  Look forward to specs.


----------



## Tony Swinney (3 Jan 2011)

Thats some great anubias in there.  I love this pic - makes the rainbows stand out beautifully. In fact I think I prefer the scape with a clearer substrate like this    
Tony


----------



## sanj (4 Jan 2011)

Hey Leonardo!

Im glad you came over to the forum, its great to get different perspectives on planted tanks from all around the world. 

Oh wow and you have lacustris, they are looking so nice i dont think there is a bluer freshwater fish in the hobby than these guys. They are quite common in the UK, but totally underated becasue they dont look anything in the shops and I see few people with mature fish which are gorgeous (well for fish)  .

Are you finding better supplies of rainbows now over in Costa Rica?


----------



## Themuleous (4 Jan 2011)

Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Thats some great anubias in there.  I love this pic - makes the rainbows stand out beautifully. In fact I think I prefer the scape with a clearer substrate like this
> Tony



Me too, clean and crisp :0

Sam


----------



## flygja (5 Jan 2011)

Humongous wood! I don't think I've seen a bigger piece apart from Amano's personal tank. Perfectly sized tank for rainbows.


----------

